# Gona make a "slinger" fatty, but I have a ?



## cgeb (Aug 9, 2008)

For those that don't know what a slinger is, the are a couple of chili places in St. Louis that serve what is know as a slinger. 

A slinger consists of chili, cheese, eggs, a hamburger patty, fries and/or various combos of those items. Basicly it's chili topping on your selected items.

Ok so should make a great fatty I think, except everything is inside and not just topped with chili. 

But, I have this vision of beans exploding and blowin my fatty up. Anyone cook a fatty with beans in it? Tell me it didn't explode when you smoked it?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't say that I've ever cooked beans in a fatty, but, I don't see any reason that a "cooked" bean.....(chili)....should explode inside of a fatty.

Give a whirl and let us know how it turns out!!  Experimentation is the key to good recipes!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

I have done a chili cheese fattie with beans it came out YUMMY


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't done beans yet, but that is a lotta stuffin'.

Yes I would use the chili for the topping. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2008)

If the beans are already cooked, it should not be the reason for the explosion. I've made Fatties, ABT's, and New Mexico firecrackers with beans and never had an explosion. Good luck my friend.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 9, 2008)

my last fatty was done with black beans,and they 'might' swell a tiny bit, but I doubt it'll make your fatty rupture and blowout. it didn't mine.


----------



## nick620 (Aug 9, 2008)

If that were the case then that gallon of beans in my baked beans would blow the lid clean off of my log burner.  However my baked beans have been known to blow the seat out of other things.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2008)

That's mind blowin'...


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

as far as I know , beans only explode in the microwave


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2008)

New Mexico firecrackers sounds interesting what might they be


----------

